# CAS puppy limping



## ShepherddSnapp (Aug 4, 2020)

Here’s the problem, my CAS boy just turned 8mo on the 27th and he’s been limping for quite a while. As soon as he started limping i took him straight to our local vet same day just because i wanted to make sure he wasn’t injured, they said it was probably a sprain or growing pains so they sent us home with pain meds and called it a day. I rested him very well (hard for a 106lbs active puppy). Even leashing him to potty in our fenced yard. But as soon as he finished the meds he was back to limping. So at this point I was fairly fed up with our local vet and decided to go to the emergency vet that has specialists on staff and are more equipped to handle such a big puppy. They looked him over and concluded it may have been an injury or something genetic (I doubted it was genetics since his lines are well tested) they gave us pain meds and scheduled an appointment with an orthopedic specialist. Then I took him in to see the specialist who said it was likely ocd of the shoulder or something in his elbow (though he leaned heavily to the shoulder ocd). I was a little surprised, but the doc recommended a CT scan to see in detail what was really going on before pursuing treatment. So we scheduled that and I’ve been resting him and taking him on short slow walks with my other two dogs while I wait (he goes in tomorrow). Does anyone have experience with this kind of thing? The treatments? If so, any tips? Anything is appreciated. And If you have any questions about his diet etc. i can answer I’ll do my best to do so. Thanks in advance for any and all help


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

What is a CAS??


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

RJ2019 said:


> What is a CAS??


_Central Asian Shepherd Dog_?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm just not up on all my alphabet soup dog names, sorry. I don't think the average person should be expected to know either


----------



## ShepherddSnapp (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, Central Asian shepherd.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's an "in" thing.......


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

This could be worth reading  - Growth problems in Great Danes - HOD, Retained Ulna Core, Bowing Legs | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

RJ2019 said:


> I'm just not up on all my alphabet soup dog names, sorry. I don't think the average person should be expected to know either


I googled CAS dog, came right up.


----------



## ShepherddSnapp (Aug 4, 2020)

kalmara said:


> This could be worth reading  - Growth problems in Great Danes - HOD, Retained Ulna Core, Bowing Legs | GREATDANELADY.COM


Thank you I'll give it a read


----------

